# Koi and Ghost carp eggs?



## AnimalLoverSian (Mar 23, 2011)

Just went to clear the oxygen plants from the blanket weed and came across groups of orange dots in a tiny clear gel, and wondered was it fish eggs? we have two ghost carps and two Koi's we got them last summer. I got some of the plant and put it in a pot with some water in just in case, and in some of the eggs the 'dots' are turning into hook shape figures.

They are absolutly tiny but just wanted to check as our koi's are tiny! no bigger than 7cm and out ghost carps - 10cm! they shouldnt really be laying eggs should they? and its on all the plants of where they 'hang out' I checked other plants and there was no eggs, and one of our Koi's has been staying round there alot lately, or is this all a coinsidence?

Could they be Koi or Ghost carp eggs?


----------



## AnimalLoverSian (Mar 23, 2011)

:tongue_smilie:
YAY 

Do you or anybody else know if they need any specific requirments? eg, temp of water any neutriants?


----------



## AnimalLoverSian (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you

Wow, I never thought our Koi's could breed this young, of course we didnt know how to sex them but realised now. "river dance" my girl fish is now most probably a boy  considering she.. i mean he likes to chase Lily (the one by the plant pots) Thanks for the advise, I might go and get some more eggs later, My dad is a glazier and he has a bigish tank at home just in case we ever found any eggs


----------

